# starting bach music



## ctorr

hello everyone

what do u guys suggest starting piano but with bach music?


----------



## guy

Prelude in C major is pretty easy.


----------



## Klavierspieler

The Notebook for Wilhelm Friedemann Bach, while not strictly Bach, is generally nice and simple.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Minuet in G major from the Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Anna Magdalena Notebook: a selection of course, here's my recommendation: 

Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114 
Minuet in G minor, BWV Anh. 115
Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Polonaise in G minor, BWV Anh. 119
Minuet in A minor, BWV Anh. 120
Minuet in C minor, BWV Anh. 121
March in D major, BWV Anh. 122 
Polonaise in G minor, BWV Anh. 123
March in G major, BWV Anh. 124
Polonaise in G minor, BWV Anh. 125 
Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
March in E-flat major, BWV Anh. 127
Polonaise in D minor, BWV Anh. 128
Polonaise in G major, BWV Anh. 130
Minuet in D minor, BWV Anh. 132

I also recommend the old but still reliable 'Edition Peters' abridged version (edited and fingered by Emil von Sauer)


----------



## PetrB

The Anna Magdelena Notebook, in any number of various editions, or the Schirmer edition, a collection called, funny enough, "Beginner's Bach" - which contains (graded for beginners) pieces from the Anna Magelena Notebook, other extracts from Bach, (with that Prelude in C from the Well Tempered Klavier, book I) and some few by one or more of his sons.

The Two Part Inventions and three part Sinfonias are definitely for a bit later.

The only other thing you will need and want, whether you know it or not, is a piano teacher


----------



## aszkid

The Anna Magdalena book will get you started. Yeah, the inventions are a bit harder to get started with. I'd just do some Beethoven (one of the simple piano sonatas, e.g.) and come back to Bach (pun intended) to deal with some two-part inventions, and maybe some three-parts to. Then, pick some relatively easy simple preludes & fugues from the WTC or the first contrapunctus from KDF, and then a French Suite, and then tackle some heavenly Goldberg Variations, and then...

Well, you get the idea


----------



## treeza

Do NOT pedal was the first thing I was told by my teacher when I started playing Bach.
Prelude 1 in c would be good to start with but the fugue is a lot harder.


----------



## quietfire

There are actually some very approachable pieces from the French Suites.


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> There are actually some very approachable pieces from the French Suites.


I do hope O.P will be read this , no bee seen again since 2014.


----------

